# Corn Yields



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

As predicted, corn yields are on the upswing. Tennessee will set a all-time average yield this year....as will many other states....some traditional high corn states will not fair as well due to conditions.

The overall yield will be quite large for the country.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/yields_tick_up_as_harvest_advances/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Preliminary conversations with locals hereabouts indicate both corn and beans yields are running high. Corn is showing spotty wet spots. Beans are running 12-12.5% moisture today.

Got a letter from my crop insurer today wanting us to make sure our paperwork, bins, etc., are in order. Corn is below the insured point from last spring. Beans are slightly above it.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

We seemed to have had excellent growing conditions here this year. I have been hearing some overwhelming yields around but you know how that goes. Seems like 200 bu. is the rule and not the exception. I don't think I will ever see this again in the last years of my farming career.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't picked any yet, seed rep is estimating most should go 200 easy. A few people have picked some corn, coming out real wet though, upper 20's to even low 30's.

Wanna get more beans cut before commenting on those.

A few guys that have run quite a few acres of beans have been really surprised by the yields only to cross the road and be extremely disappointed in the next field. Seems to be no apparent reason for it, I'm betting variety and drainage are the culprits.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Corn was fantastic here, dry land too....very unusual....250-300 bpa, more planted here than I can remember since the 70's


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Corn is about average here.I was expecting better when doing kernel counts estimating yields.

Test weight is a little light at 52-55 and the kernel depth is shallow.Looking at about 10% less actual yield then estimates.

160-200.Highly variable with different amounts of rains on different farms.

Moisture is variable also 19-32


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Shelled my worst 17 acres yesterday. Coal mine ground, some has been strip mined. Yield monitor went 195 bpa at 19%. Scaled 188 bpa dry with 18.8% moisture at elevator. That means yield monitor is 4% heavy and it is showing home farm averaging 265 bpa.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Shelled my worst 17 acres yesterday. Coal mine ground, some has been strip mined. Yield monitor went 195 bpa at 19%. Scaled 188 bpa dry with 18.8% moisture at elevator. That means yield monitor is 4% heavy and it is showing home farm averaging 265 bpa.


Wow.....that's impressive. The excellent yield will help some with the price drop for sure.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> Shelled my worst 17 acres yesterday. Coal mine ground, some has been strip mined. Yield monitor went 195 bpa at 19%. Scaled 188 bpa dry with 18.8% moisture at elevator. That means yield monitor is 4% heavy and it is showing home farm averaging 265 bpa.


Wow! Where can I get one of those yield monitors?

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Haybaler, Hope you had it booked at $8.00 LOL. That is a great yield. My worst field which was just cleared 3 years ago (no OM) came in at 149 bu/ac and they go up in the 2's from there. Nothing over 250 yet but I still got 300 ac to go. I field really looks promising but it's only 20ac. Need more hopper bottoms. Just getting out of 9 straight days of rain here with 1 sunny day.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Haybaler, Hope you had it booked at $8.00 LOL. That is a great yield. My worst field which was just cleared 3 years ago (no OM) came in at 149 bu/ac and they go up in the 2's from there. Nothing over 250 yet but I still got 300 ac to go. I field really looks promising but it's only 20ac. Need more hopper bottoms. Just getting out of 9 straight days of rain here with 1 sunny day.


Are you hauling this to the feed mill on 460?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, just hit the skids! 35 acre rented farm only averaged 166 bpa. 4 fields and lots of trees so outside 6 to 12 rows sucked plus no fungicide application because of tree lines and small fields.


----------

